# Need opinions on 64 Impala system



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

I want to put some tunes in my 64 Impala and would like some opinions/advice. So far I have bought an Alpine CDA-9885 deck and a pair of T1692C Rockford Fosgate 6x9's. I plan on putting the stereo in the glove box and i am still debating if i should go with 4 6x9's on the rear deck or if i sould go with 2 6x9's on the rear deck and 2 5inch speakers in the kick panels, either way i am planning on putting a 4ch amp to the speakers and no subs (for now). Will 5 or 6 inch speakers fit in the kick panels without major modifications? I would like to keep my parking brake and do not like the look of fiberglass panels. Also what are your opinions on the fosgate 6x9's? Any opinions on which amp I should buy for the 4 speakers? If anyone has pics of their 64 kick panels with speakers post them up. Any opinions/advice is much appreciated...


----------



## 65impalaSS (Nov 20, 2002)

Honestly, I would stick with one set of 6x9s in the rear and put a set of rounds up front. Besides having to cut up your back deck, putting rounds up front will let you have balanced sound. As far as what will fit, I am not sure. If you are just going to be cutting holes in your kick panels, you might have to go even smaller. I have a 65 impala SS and was in the same situation you were in. I didn't want to take up a bunch more space or get custom panels, so I went with a set of infinity kappa 4" rounds. With my infinity Kappa 6x9s in the back and an 800 watt sony 4 ch, it sounds great. The 4" rounds are a two way speaker and have just enough kick to make a difference with mid bass up front without taking up too much space. 
Pull your kick panels out and see how much room you have behind them. Take some measurements and see what you can come up with.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Do your front vents work? Do you wanna keep them? if not put a set of 6x9s in them.they handel way more power and you geta fuller sound the only downside is the imaging on the count that they are so low in the car.But you can always adjust the amplifier to accomadate.
Im putting 6 6x9 in the rear deck and two in the front vents :biggrin:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65impalaSS_@Nov 24 2007, 09:52 PM~9297969
> *I have a 65 impala SS and was in the same situation you were in. I didn't want to take up a bunch more space or get custom panels, so I went with a set of infinity kappa 4" rounds. With my infinity Kappa 6x9s in the back and an 800 watt sony 4 ch, it sounds great. The 4" rounds are a two way speaker and have just enough kick to make a difference with mid bass up front without taking up too much space. *


Got any pics of your 4' speaker in your kick panels?




> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 25 2007, 07:42 AM~9299169
> *Do your front vents work? Do you wanna keep them? if not put a set of 6x9s in them. Im putting 6 6x9 in the rear deck and two in the front vents  :biggrin:
> *


My front vents work fine and I do want to keep them, damn 6 6x9's on the rear deck, thats gonna be hella loud. Any pics?


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Here are some links to the stereo and 6x9's that I already have. Anybody have any opinions on the Fosgate 6x9's? 

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...product_id=4536

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-KFFmzSkQ0T3/A...px?I=500CDA9885


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 24 2007, 10:01 PM~9297583
> *I want to put some tunes in my 64 Impala and would like some opinions/advice.
> *


I asked the same question. Here is what I did. I got some 4" Infiniti 2-ways and made a 3/4" MDF panel the same size as the factory dash speaker. I cut 2 holes in it for the speakers, painted it black, covered it in thin black material and mounted it above glove box making a bracket attaching from the dash pad screw. You cant even see the speakers and they sound great.

As far as the rear, I didn't want to cut my car up so I put a pair store bought truck type angled 6x9 boxes covered them in back fabric and put on the floor between the front and rear seat. The wedge shape makes it to where they don't interfiere with the seat and they are small enough that all the kids feet still fit back there without stepping on the speakers.

I don't have the speakers powered by and amp, just the head unit. It is a good Kenwoord deck and I have an alpine amp but I haven't installed it yet. For lows right now I have 2 10" JL's in a box in the trunk and a rather large RF amp powering them. But with all this work, my headunit is in the standard box below the dash. But it looks clean and sounds really clean. Now if I could keep the car from rattling so much from the bass...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 25 2007, 02:42 PM~9299169
> *Do your front vents work? Do you wanna keep them? if not put a set of 6x9s in them.they handel way more power and you geta fuller sound  the only downside is the imaging on the count that they are so low in the car.But you can always adjust the amplifier to accomadate.
> Im putting 6 6x9 in the rear deck and two in the front vents  :biggrin:
> *


summer time rolling is going to suck unless you got ac ... been there done that


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 25 2007, 04:01 AM~9297583
> *I want to put some tunes in my 64 Impala and would like some opinions/advice. So far I have bought an Alpine CDA-9885 deck and a pair of T1692C Rockford Fosgate 6x9's. I plan on putting the stereo in the glove box and i am still debating if i should go with 4 6x9's on the rear deck or if i sould go with 2 6x9's on the rear deck and 2 5inch speakers in the kick panels, either way i am planning on putting a 4ch amp to the speakers and no subs (for now). Will 5 or 6 inch speakers fit in the kick panels without major modifications? I would like to keep my parking brake and do not like the look of fiberglass panels. Also what are your opinions on the fosgate 6x9's? Any opinions on which amp I should buy for the 4 speakers? If anyone has pics of their 64 kick panels with speakers post them up. Any opinions/advice is much appreciated...
> *


he's a pic of the 5 1/4 i ousted the e brake ..


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Classic Industries make pre-fabbed kick panels and come loaded with 6.5" speakers

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?pa...~Z5Z5Z50000136f


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Dec 2 2007, 02:24 AM~9353077
> *Classic Industries make pre-fabbed kick panels and come loaded with 6.5" speakers
> 
> http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?pa...~Z5Z5Z50000136f
> *


i have those in mine and i like them, 

also are you planing on puting hydraulics on the car? if so keep that in mind when placeing the rear speakers in, the cylinders can hit the 6x9 magnet


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 2 2007, 04:13 AM~9353594
> *keep that in mind when placeing the rear speakers in, the cylinders can hit the 6x9 magnet
> *


Dude, you can't buy information like that. Nice!


----------

